
The Argument Against Terraforming Mars - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-argument-against-terraforming-mars
======
mc32
I disagree.

If we are willing to go beyond our original continent of Africa and further
develop technology, husbandry and agriculture and Aristotle would likely agree
that anyone engaging in the above would be virtuous (else we go back to hunter
gatherers and cave people), there is no reason to fret about Mars.

There aren't even macroscopic animals whose habitat we might disturb.

To me it's an absurd argument. Take one fewer step on soil and save some
microbes tomorrow.

------
devrandomguy
No need to wrestle with the ethics, terraforming is just plain inefficient.
Imagine the megastructures that could be built with the resources required for
terraforming, and how much quicker we could begin moving into them.

Or, let Isaac Arthur give you the grand tour!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86JAU3w9mB8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86JAU3w9mB8)

------
johngalt
"Every act of creation is first an act of destruction."

\- Picasso

